# position in trailer



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

they might get tossled around, with fast stops, if they are like that. I take out the divider for my weanling since he cant tie yet and he was fine. My dad had a fit though. He thought the baby was gunna get flung around back there and break his leg. You're talking about keeping it like a box stall right? People do that alot on long trailer rides, a horse can choose the best place to stand on their own, so they are usually more comfortable.


----------



## bellablue (Nov 16, 2009)

I was planning on setting a 2x6 divider hinged so it could open and then close so that during take offs and stops they would have something to lean against. both of my mares get very nervous going backwards, this trailer doesn't have a ramp and that first step seems ready hard for them. i'm trying to make it as easy as possible for them, and they unload better when they can walk head first, This is all new to me, I had my arabian for 14 yrs, I just lost him and now i have the mini's which both are pregnant so, anything i can do to make things easier, I just wanted to make sure there isn't some reason why they can't go across The only time they will be in the trailer is just to go to the vets and that's not to far. Any advise anyone has, I'm listening Thanks


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

if they get along i dont see anything wrong with that.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

If I give my horse the whole trailer, every time I go to let him out, he's standing sideways or at a slight angle. I know that any time I'm riding the subway and can't find a seat, if I stand sideways, I can easily compensate for the movement of the train by shifting my weight. I wish someone would do a scientific study for horses on this issue. I'm not sure how it works if you have 4 legs!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

It would be no different than hauling them in a stock trailer.


----------



## My Beau (Jan 2, 2009)

My guy was hauled sideways for years in my trainer's HUGE stock trailer before we got our own 2 horse.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I have several friends with trailers either converted for minis or built for minis by the manufacturer that have sideways stalls.


----------

